
Unhelpful Larry Page throws Uber's lawyers lots of shade during his deposition - malandrew
http://www.businessinsider.com/alphabet-ceo-larry-page-deposition-transcript-uber-vs-waymo-lawsuit-2017-8
======
malandrew
The full transcript is worth reading:
[https://www.scribd.com/document/355385613/Larry-Page-
deposit...](https://www.scribd.com/document/355385613/Larry-Page-deposition-
Uber-vs-Waymo)

